# MTB Crosscountry Stadtmeisterschaft(Herne)



## tobi-h1 (25. September 2010)

Nähere Infos findet ihr auf www.herner-turn-club.de


----------



## hefra (25. September 2010)

"...Lizenzfahrer sind von der Meisterschaft ausgeschlossen..."

Lächerlich! So wird das bestimmt was mit dem CC Nachwuchs. Warum sollte man sich eine Lizenz lösen wenn man dann nichtmals mehr Rennen fahren darf. Damit tut ihr dem Sport sicher keine Gefallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adlerträger (26. September 2010)

Gibt es irgendwo eine etwas genauere und/oder offizielle Beschreibung dieser Veranstaltung? Ich habe nur gelesen: 10.10.10, Volkspark! Das stand heute auf Seite 12 im Sonntagswerbeanzeiger, den ich zufällig zum ersten Mal vorm Wegwerfen gelesen habe.


----------



## adlerträger (26. September 2010)

Es gibt:

http://www.herner-turn-club.de/frames/ausschreibung.pdf


----------



## sokofriedhof (26. September 2010)

Hi,

gibts auch noch genaue Angaben zur Strecke? 
Gibts nach der veranstaltung noch Verpflegung?

lg,

Chris


----------



## MTB600 (4. Oktober 2010)

> Lächerlich! So wird das bestimmt was mit dem CC Nachwuchs. Warum sollte man sich eine Lizenz lösen wenn man dann nichtmals mehr Rennen fahren darf. Damit tut ihr dem Sport sicher keine Gefallen!



Das ist in diesem Fall so geregelt, da die Stadtmeisterschaft eher in kleinerem Rahmen stattfinden soll! Und da dies das erste Event dieser Art der Abteilung Mountainbiken des HTC's ist steht hier vormals der Spaß und die Präsentation dieser noch recht kleinen Abteilung im Vordergrund. Natürlich mit entsprechenden Mitteln (sprich ansprechendes Rahmenprogramm, gute Organisation etc.) .

@sokofriedhof: Die Strecke im Volkspark Herne hat eine Länge von ca. 2,5km und 90hm, es gibt 2 Uphills und 2 Downhills. Die Schwierigkeit der Strecke (Downhills) ist nicht sehr groß da Stürze vermieden werden sollen. Es gibt ein entsprechendes Drumherum mit Catering der Firma Wiacker, besonderen Angeboten des Fahrradspezialisten Korte etc.
Es ist für alles gesorgt  Teilnahme lohnt sich definitiv da es eine schöne Atmosphäre sein wird, dank des Drumherums  schau doch einfach mal vorbei !


----------



## adisonfire (29. September 2012)

Für alle die dieses Jahr dabei sein wollen, die 3. Ausgabe findet nächsten Mittwoch im Volkspark zu Herne statt, die Strecke wird dieses Jahr wieder kurz und knackig, mit ein paar technischen Parts und kurzen Singletrail Abschnitten.... Wer dabei sein möchte guckt mal auf http://www.herner-turn-club.de/frames/ausschreibung.pdf

Anmeldung hier: http://www.herner-turn-club.de/frames/anmeldung.pdf


----------



## adisonfire (25. September 2013)

Hallo Biker,

nächste Woche Donnerstag am 03.10. findet wieder die Herner MTB Stadtmeisterschaft im Cross Country statt. Alle Daten zum Termin findet ihr unter https://www.facebook.com/HernerTCmountainbikeTEAM (Veranstaltungen) oder unter www.herner-turn-club.de

Teilnehmen kann ein jeder der gerne Rennen fährt oder sich mal unter Wettkampfbedingungen testen möchte. Wer nicht selber fährt, kann auch gerne anfeuern! Los gehts mit den Kinderrennen ab 10 Uhr im Herner Volkspark!


----------



## M::::: (26. September 2013)

Die Terminüberschneidung mit der Bezirksmeisterschaft in OB ist aber denkbar ünglücklich.


----------



## o.leo (27. September 2013)

Mit dem unglücklichen Termin hast Du leider mehr als Recht... Zudem findet nebenan im Gysenberg eine inzwischen sehr große und auch gute Laufveranstaltung statt.

Trotzdem muss betont werden, dass wir gar nicht (aktuell) vorhaben, ein großes Rennen a la NRW-Cup oder so hinzustellen. Vielmehr möchten wir ein kleines aber feines Nischen-CC-Rennen anbieten. 

In den letzten Jahren sind wir eigentlich ganz gut damit gefahren... hat immer viel Spass gemacht!


----------



## b8kerman (3. Oktober 2013)

Und auch dieses Jahr hat es wieder viel Spaß gemacht. Die Atmosphäre ist sehr gut und ohne jeden Rennstress, man kann wirklich alles genießen. Das Kinderrennen kam auch sehr gut an. Es ist ja wichtig den Nachwuchs zu sichern. Nächstes Jahr wieder.

Gruß b8kerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adisonfire (3. Oktober 2013)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Die kurze Strecke bietet eigentlich sehr viel interessantes und macht echt Spaß zu fahren. Und das Mitten in Herne. Freu mich auch schon auf das nächste Jahr mit vielen netten Teilnehmern. Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund!

PS: Bratwurst und Kuchen waren auch lecker


----------



## manni88 (3. Oktober 2013)

War eine gute Atmosphäre, top Strecke! 
Weis jemand wo eventuelle Fotos zu sehen sind?


----------



## adisonfire (7. Oktober 2013)

manni88 schrieb:


> War eine gute Atmosphäre, top Strecke!
> Weis jemand wo eventuelle Fotos zu sehen sind?


 

Hallo Manni88,

es gibt eine Menge Fotos, schau mal hier: https://www.facebook.com/HernerTCmountainbikeTEAM

Viele Grüße


----------

